# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Licht in mijn hoofd

## mikkel68

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds een maand of 2 last van een licht gevoel(bijna duizelig)in mijn hoofd.
Mijn bloed is al afgenomen en alles ziet er goed uit.(Ijzer,schildklier bloeddruk,suiker etc.)
Ik heb niet een gevoel dat de dokter hieruit gaat komen en wil vragen of iemand dit probleem kent.Ik hen ook af en toe lichtte hoofdpijn.
Dank Alvast.

gr Mik

----------


## Yv

Drink je genoeg water? Ik heb namenlijk ook een licht gevoel in m'n hoofd als ik niet voldoende water heb gedronken. Daar kun je je heel slap door voelen.

----------


## Petra717

Hee Mik, 

Het licht in je hoofd zijn... komt mij ook heel bekent voor. Bij mij is het op de vreemdste momenten. Ik heb hier nu al bijna 2 jaar last van en mijn bloed is al meerdere malen gecontroleerd, ook niets. Heb al 4 CT-scans gehad en ga zo maar door... mijn artsen denken dat het bij mij de omschakeling is van de vele medicijnen die ik slik. Dat wisseld bij mij nog al (aangezien ik hier sterk op reageer) en ik heb ook pozen waarbij ik niets slik... Op deze manier is moet mijn lichaam telkens opnieuw een balans vinden. 
Ik weet ook niet over je wel eens verdoving krijg bij de tandarts, want dat kan ook een reden zijn waardoor je een lange periode onregelmatig/regelmatig licht in je hoofd bent.... 

hoop dat je er iets aan hebt... 
ps zou je misschien iets duidelijker kunnen beschrijven wanneer je er last van hebt en hoe lang ect? 

Sterkte 
Petra

----------


## mikkel68

Hoi Petra,

Ik ben al weer een stap verder en weet nu ongeveer wat de oorzaak is,

Ik hen sinds begin december last van dit verschijnsel.
Na de doktersbezoeken ben naar het alternatieve circuit gegaan op aanraden van een collega van me.
De zgn electropunctuur heb ik doorstaan en het was verbazingwekkend wat deze meneer had geconstateerd.
In de ene hand heb je een koperen buisje met daaraan een draad naar een meter en de andere draad gaat naar een meetpen waar mijn vingers werden 'geprikt".
In eerste instantie een lachwekkend fenomeen maar al gauw kwam hij met feiten waar ik hem niet over heb verteld.
Alleerst zag hij wat in mijn hoofd en vertelde mij dat ik 'snachts door mijn mond moest ademen omdat mijn neusholtes gesloten waren en dat ik dan vooral hoofdpijn heb.
Dit zijn dingen die inderdaad het geval zijn en had ik niet bij het 'licht in mijn hoofd verschijnsel' betrokken.

Kort samengevat zit er in mijn rechterschouder ,waar ik af en toe ook last heb van een soort spierpijn gevoel, een zenuw klem die deze verschijnselen oproepen.
Al deze symptonen "licht in mijn hoofd,hoofdpijn en dichte neusholten(alleen wanneer ik lig) zijn dus afkomstig van deze zenuw.
Toevallig kwam ik 2 weken geleden iemand tegen die hetzelfde heeft en hij drukte bij mijn sleutelbeen een spier in als bevestiging van het probleem.
Ik heb van de alternatieve heer 2 flesjes gekregen en na 2 weken slikken gaat het een stuk beter.
Heb nog wel het gevoel maar niet meer de hele dag,ook snachts kan ik weer door mijn neus ademen.
Ik ben wel van plan om een manuele therapeut in te schakelen.

Dus Petra ik hoop dat je wat kan met mijn bevindingen 

gr Mik

----------

